# Paphos for Christmas & New Year



## corneas (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone
As we have a house in Peyia & my partner & myself have never been over for Christmas before I thought 2013 would be the year to give it a try.Living in Scotland we normally fly from Edinburgh to Paphos regularly with Easyjet with no problems.
However there appears to be no airline whatsoever does this at this time of year to Paphos.
Has anyone else come up against this problem?You would think with all the Ex Pats
in Paphos alone this would be a popular destination.
I am happy to fly from other airports with a change even, as long as it gets me into PFO & not Larnaca.Any suggestions as we would dearly like to spend Christmas with you all.


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

see below


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

corneas said:


> Hi Everyone
> As we have a house in Peyia & my partner & myself have never been over for Christmas before I thought 2013 would be the year to give it a try.Living in Scotland we normally fly from Edinburgh to Paphos regularly with Easyjet with no problems.
> However there appears to be no airline whatsoever does this at this time of year to Paphos.
> Has anyone else come up against this problem?You would think with all the Ex Pats
> ...



This looks much better with Thomson from Manchester


14 nights	Wed 18 Dec 13	
09:05 15:50	
Day flight
TOM 2316

Wed 01 Jan 14	
17:05 20:10	
Day flight
TOM 2317

2 Adults£1,275.56

Taxes & charges£82.44
Web saving-£20.04

Total price:£1,337.96


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

As we had all our kids over last Xmas arriving a few days before I can assure you there are flights.

The Easyjet flights for that time of year will not have been released yet. You need to keep an eye out for them and book as soon as they appear when you will find the prices considerably lower than that horrific Thomson example. There is possibly somewhere on the Easyjet site that you can ask for an email when the flights are released, if not keep a watch on the various forums as someone is bound to post when they appear.

Pete


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> As we had all our kids over last Xmas arriving a few days before I can assure you there are flights.
> 
> The Easyjet flights for that time of year will not have been released yet. You need to keep an eye out for them and book as soon as they appear when you will find the prices considerably lower than that horrific Thomson example. There is possibly somewhere on the Easyjet site that you can ask for an email when the flights are released, if not keep a watch on the various forums as someone is bound to post when they appear.
> 
> Pete


Sorry it's a horrific post, was the best i could find at the time.

Out of interest what were the prices your kids paid..?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> Sorry it's a horrific post, was the best i could find at the time.
> 
> Out of interest what were the prices your kids paid..?


Not a horrific post, just a horrific price!!!

Our kids seem to have paid around £120-£140 average for each flight.

Pete


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Not a horrific post, just a horrific price!!!
> 
> Our kids seem to have paid around £120-£140 average for each flight.
> 
> Pete


WOW Really it's that cheap at christmas..?

Are those return prices..? If so i may look into staying over Christmas myself...lol.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

aj2703 said:


> WOW Really it's that cheap at christmas..?
> 
> Are those return prices..? If so i may look into staying over Christmas myself...lol.


Prices per flight are rarely return prices!!!!!! 

I think you will find even cheaper prices if you return in January.

Pete


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Prices per flight are rarely return prices!!!!!!
> 
> I think you will find even cheaper prices if you return in January.
> 
> Pete


Thank you for that, i may just look into it myself..


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

What is the weather like nad what is there to do during the Christmas and New Year period? Is everything still open in the tourist areas?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kempo23 said:


> What is the weather like nad what is there to do during the Christmas and New Year period? Is everything still open in the tourist areas?


The weather is changeable at that time of year, can be sunny one day dull the next. Temperatures are still pleasant during the day but can be chilly at night.
Most places are still open until after New Year and then some close down at the beginning of January until the end of February.


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

aj2703 said:


> This looks much better with Thomson from Manchester
> 
> 
> 14 nights	Wed 18 Dec 13
> ...


----------

